# best riding boots



## Sophie123 (11 August 2010)

Long and general purpose for under £150.

Have been looking at the Mountain Horse range, but would like some ideas on other brands before I buy.

Thanks

Edited by HHO Admin: If you're looking for long leather riding boots, you might like to look at this - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/buyers-guides/best-long-leather-riding-boots-517451


----------



## VioletStripe (11 August 2010)

I'm not a fan of my Mountain Horse, I'm afraid. I find them very uncomfortable and chunky, the cut doesn't fit me overly well and they cut up my ankles, even though they're the right size. One good thing though is they do last well.. just don't suit my legs! xx


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (11 August 2010)

I think Ariat do the best riding boots.


----------



## spaniel (11 August 2010)

Ariats all the way.


----------



## VioletStripe (11 August 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			I think Ariat do the best riding boots.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh ditto this. Never used their long boots but I never buy another brand of shortie ones  xx


----------



## Sophie123 (11 August 2010)

VioletStripe said:



			I'm not a fan of my Mountain Horse, I'm afraid. I find them very uncomfortable and chunky, the cut doesn't fit me overly well and they cut up my ankles, even though they're the right size. One good thing though is they do last well.. just don't suit my legs! xx
		
Click to expand...

I havnt actually tried the Mountain Horse on - a couple of people on the yard have suggested getting them as they are long last but comfort is my main priority. Which is your preferred brand VioletStripe?


----------



## pollypocket1 (11 August 2010)

I would deffo agree about Ariat boots, although when it comes to their long boots we get a rubbish choice compared to America.


----------



## ThePony (11 August 2010)

I'm going to buck the trend then I'm afriad! I really like my mountain horse boots. Find the shape suits me really nicely, look v smart, and the tall fitting is perfect for me!  I think the quality of the leather on the ariats isn't what it ought to be for the price they cost.  It might be a case of trying a load on and finding the brand with the shape that suits you best.


----------



## Sophie123 (11 August 2010)

right, had a look for Ariat, they are pretty expensive. Only ones under £200 are the Winderemere ones....?

http://www.robinsons-uk.com/product...oupCode=0103&groupCode=01301&page=2#sku.21734


----------



## ThePony (11 August 2010)

ouch, that is pricy!
I got mine from here http://www.equiwear.co.uk/long-riding-boots-144-c.asp  the classic high rider. I think for the price they just can't be beaten!


----------



## JenHunt (11 August 2010)

i love the equitector boots. A smart boot, lovely fit, polish up well and survived a seasons hunting looking completely unscathed. They were toasty warm all winter, I hunted in cotton socks!

I used to have a pair of the MH long boots, but the zip kept breaking (the handley bit came off twice, the teeth on one disintegrated, and then one jammed) and they never fitted quite as well as the equitectors do especially around the instep and ankle.


----------



## Kenzo (11 August 2010)

For every day riding and knocking about the yard, adore my Moutain Horse Boots, would definitely buy another pair, really comfortable for riding in.


----------



## ha903070 (11 August 2010)

Another vote for Mountain Horse I have a pair of 5 year old high riders, worn for day riding and showing for the last 5 years and still going strong.

I'm getting a new pair for my birthday to keep specially for the show ring as they are so comfy. I can wear them all day long and walk all over in them without a problem, never found another boot that doesnt rub when walking about.

I have to admit they did need to be worn in at first to get them soft and fitted to me but its def worth the initial wearing in period.


----------



## Sophie123 (11 August 2010)

thanks Glosgirl - that website seems really cheap!


Has anyone tried the Mountain Horse Ridge High Rider?? they seem to have a good write up!

Jenhunt - will go and have a nosey at those ones you have suggested now. 

Thanks everyone else, love hearing different opinions.


----------



## ThePony (11 August 2010)

I have the boot that looks like the ridge high rider, but is their cold weather winter version. Is wonderfully warm and comfy to ride in, but the shape doesn't suit me as well as the classic ones and they rub alot to walk in. That said, I try not to do yard stuff in them as I will wreck them, so it makes me change them!  Depends what you want them for really? The ridge ones are quite bulky too, which would make them good and hardwearing for everyday stuff but you might not find them smart enough for competing in?


----------



## millitiger (11 August 2010)

I love the Equitector boots.

Tried Mountain horse in long and short boots and they always fell apart very quickly and were very bulky around the ankles.


----------



## Sophie123 (11 August 2010)

glosgirl said:



			I have the boot that looks like the ridge high rider, but is their cold weather winter version. Is wonderfully warm and comfy to ride in, but the shape doesn't suit me as well as the classic ones and they rub alot to walk in. That said, I try not to do yard stuff in them as I will wreck them, so it makes me change them!  Depends what you want them for really? The ridge ones are quite bulky too, which would make them good and hardwearing for everyday stuff but you might not find them smart enough for competing in?
		
Click to expand...

hmm, good point. Would be for general use really - kept for best at first. Maybe a few local shows but nothing more than that. Really just best value for money, comfort and long lasting. Looking like i might be a new member to the Mountain Horse fan club (hopefully) as the others are a bit too expensive.


----------



## juventino (11 August 2010)

I have Ariat boots with close contact chaps and find them extremely comfortable and not unlike wearing normal long riding boots. Sometimes it's best to look to Europe. I bought some Fratelli Fabbri made to measure dressage boots in Italy (they're made in Bologna) for about £250 some years ago and they sell them in the UK for £650.


----------



## JenHunt (11 August 2010)

the other thing i liked about equitector was the service. I have a high insteps and one of my ankles is a funny shape so I rang the guy up and he asked me to take a few more measurements, then said I'd fit an off the peg pair but that he'd stretch the instep for me for free. 

Plus of course, the steel toe cap is a bonus when you're handling over excited cobs!


----------



## SuperSketch (11 August 2010)

I have Ariat Bromont boots as myshow ones: http://www.countrysupplies.com/item.asp?i=6801&name=Ariat+Bromont+Tall+H20+Field+Boot+-+Ladies 

I know they are more expensive than what you said but they fit me like a dream and are so comfortable to ride in. 

I have these Mark Todd boots: http://www.equestrianclearance.com/westgate_efi/mt_long_leather_riding_field_boot/index.html for everyday riding (I have the 'field' ones) and they fit like the Ariat ones I find. They're more in your price range and I'd definitely recommend them .


----------



## horsecrazy25 (11 August 2010)

Ariat or Mountain Horse x


----------



## mcnaughty (24 August 2010)

The New Mountain Horse Supreme High Rider get my vote for the most stylish and comfortable. I have just bought a pair and I am in love..... Can't stop sniffing them - very strange...

I have also just seen a pair on ebay for £195!! Mine cost me £270!! Thankfully they are the wrong size for me so I don't feel quite so bad....


----------

